# Certification for Trail Professionals?



## thumpduster (Nov 19, 2008)

Are there any third-party certification programs for trail designers or builders? 

Most trades have nationaly recognized certifications or licensing issued by indpendant third parties. Somebody could be good with electrical work- maybe even considered the local "expert" because in your little area there's not many who know much about electricity- but they can't work as a licensed electrician unless they have x number of hours of experience covering a variety of tasks and have passed a test covering the national electric code. 

It seems trail building could use something like this to verify who should be creating trails on public land, and to ensure that public resources that go into trails are being fairly, efficiently, and effectively used. My point isn't that we need more one size fits all standards and bureaucrats to sanitize our trails, but that we need a standard to quantify who is, or is not, a trails expert.


----------



## robbiexor (Aug 22, 2011)

I (and the rest of my crew leaders) have been trained/certified by Mike Riter of Trail Design Specialists. It's no ANSII certification, but he did form the original IMBA Trail Care Crew team, and now leads his own pro trail building company.

We usually team up with the DNR to certify some of our members and theirs, and then they pay for it 

Mike's a pretty great guy, with fantastic insight and I highly recommend looking him up.


----------



## thumpduster (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't doubt that Mr Ritter is a trail guru and all around nice guy, and I don't want to put you or your organization down, but his "certification" isn't worth as much as one developed and administrated by a reputable third party such as the PTBA or IMBA. 
Did you have to pass a written test to get his certification? 
Would a random park administrator know that this certification was equal/better/lesser to a "certification" issued by a different trail contractor or agency?


----------



## robbiexor (Aug 22, 2011)

thumpduster said:


> I don't doubt that Mr Ritter is a trail guru and all around nice guy, and I don't want to put you or your organization down, but his "certification" isn't worth as much as one developed and administrated by a reputable third party such as the PTBA or IMBA.
> Did you have to pass a written test to get his certification?
> Would a random park administrator know that this certification was equal/better/lesser to a "certification" issued by a different trail contractor or agency?


I take no offense to that statement, as that's basically what Mike told us about his certification. :thumbsup: I don't know that IMBA has any official certs you can obtain. I know they've been through our group with their Trail Care Crew, which is nowhere near as in-depth as Mike's training.

Ultimately, no, his certification is no more valid/valuable than any other you might receive from another organization or trail agency. It was however a 4 day class that involved classroom time and time spent laying out trails, and the application of everything he covered. Yes there were tests, and a paper certificate, but that was mainly to make sure he was conveying the ideas thoroughly, and they were being absorbed.

Would any agency recognize Mike's trail class? Maybe if they had heard of him, or had hired him or TDS for work (Wyalusing State Park in SW Wisconsin for example). I suppose the WI DNR would recognize it, as they've used him too. (He also did our Ditch Witch training).

For our organization, it's a good way to make sure we're all on the same page when it comes to designing and building trail, which gives us greater flexibility in leading work days or flagging new trail.


----------



## dmonbike (Jun 26, 2006)

The PTBA is in process of setting up the certification. It's long and involved, trying to figure out what all has to go into it. Right now, there's not an official one for the US. There are lots of trail professionals that do classes, which is a really good start.
OTOH, getting into the PTBA is not an easy task. There are businesses turned away every year. The bar is set rather high, and it's not just a pay to play organization.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

thumpduster said:


> Are there any third-party certification programs for trail designers or builders?
> 
> Most trades have nationaly recognized certifications or licensing issued by indpendant third parties. Somebody could be good with electrical work- maybe even considered the local "expert" because in your little area there's not many who know much about electricity- but they can't work as a licensed electrician unless they have x number of hours of experience covering a variety of tasks and have passed a test covering the national electric code.
> 
> It seems trail building could use something like this to verify who should be creating trails on public land, and to ensure that public resources that go into trails are being fairly, efficiently, and effectively used. My point isn't that we need more one size fits all standards and bureaucrats to sanitize our trails, but that we need a standard to quantify who is, or is not, a trails expert.


If you're looking to hire someone, a "professional", a PTBA membership is where I'd start (and end). It's not certification, but they don't accept anyone unless they can provide a portfolio of trail project that are to their standards.

+1 on Ritter's knowledge, but I haven't taken his "course". I'm not aware of any other type of 3rd party "certification". Not sure I'd be a fan, kinda like chainsaw certification on Nat. Forest Land. Great course for folks who haven't had it. Had the cert four years ago, I'm better now than I was then, still wear the PPE, yet I gotta take a course every two years? Pass.

Does everyone need a CPA to prepare their taxes?


----------



## robbiexor (Aug 22, 2011)

Fattirewilly said:


> If you're looking to hire someone, a "professional", a PTBA membership is where I'd start (and end). It's not certification, but they don't accept anyone unless they can provide a portfolio of trail project that are to their standards.
> 
> +1 on Ritter's knowledge, but I haven't taken his "course". I'm not aware of any other type of 3rd party "certification". Not sure I'd be a fan, kinda like chainsaw certification on Nat. Forest Land. Great course for folks who haven't had it. Had the cert four years ago, I'm better now than I was then, still wear the PPE, yet I gotta take a course every two years? Pass.
> 
> *Does everyone need a CPA to prepare their taxes?*


No, but at the same time, "we built really sweet downhill trails and they have lasted 2 years so far!" is not exactly the way to exhibit credibility.

Some training is better than none, and if you're going to build a project portfolio, you might as well learn from the more experienced.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

For Canadians, Capilano College in Vancouver has a mountain bike operations certificate program that includes park and trail design and building. Jay Hoots is one of the main instructors.


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

dmonbike said:


> The PTBA is in process of setting up the certification. It's long and involved, trying to figure out what all has to go into it. Right now, there's not an official one for the US. There are lots of trail professionals that do classes, which is a really good start.
> OTOH, getting into the PTBA is not an easy task. There are businesses turned away every year. The bar is set rather high, and it's not just a pay to play organization.


We got accepted as full member this year. Check out the requirement : Applying for PTBA Membership. Not as easy as you may think.

While not a professional order, the association currently offer the best reference available on the market, not only in the States but also in Canada. That doesn't mean you cannot find a pro builder that is not member, but odds are fairly good that being a member mean you'll end up with a high quality product.



anthony.delorenzo said:


> For Canadians, Capilano College in Vancouver has a mountain bike operations certificate program that includes park and trail design and building. Jay Hoots is one of the main instructors.


Actually, Capilano is now a university. The 1 year program is a certificate. Trailbuilding course is based on IMBA content and I must admit that having to build a trail as "exam" is pretty cool. Clearly, you cannot label yourself as a pro builder after the course, but you have all the basic skills. I kinda wish they added more machine time so the student would have a better understanding of which tool for which situation.


----------

